# Spanish



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone heard of any spanish showing up yet?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Spanish Mackerel low 63-67 best 68-80 high 81-85 

temperatures Spanish like.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^way to early


----------



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

cooper138 said:


> ^^^way to early



Following them up the coast, showed up this weekend in Murrells Inlet.


----------



## edwardsgs (Nov 19, 2009)

Saw one was caught on OceanCrest pier yesterday. 
https://www.facebook.com/oceancrest.pier/posts/788601834572835:0


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

edwardsgs said:


> Saw one was caught on OceanCrest pier yesterday.
> https://www.facebook.com/oceancrest.pier/posts/788601834572835:0


!Que bueno!

KBueno


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Giant Pomp caught also.I know where im going this weekend.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Yep, there have been a few pomps caught on the bouge inlet pier. Water temperature still pretty low. Generally mid to upper sixties seems to be the range where they show up.


----------



## joebadoba (Sep 5, 2015)

We need the darn wind to settle down.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

big pomps come first, more cold tolerant than the small guys, mid april is about right, wish i could get down to se nc


----------

